# Bodyfat, anyone wana take a guess at mine?



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

At a guess, what would you say I am %?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

16-17 % at a wild stab X


----------



## bigt2009 (Oct 24, 2009)

18ish


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

cheers guys....


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

17-18 also


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

When you put pictures up are you meant to relax or like tense up? sorry to hijack thread


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

What does the tattoo at the nase of your neck say? I came to this thread to see if you were the same size as me, I'd like to know mine! I'm fatter than you though.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Means, 'Only God Can Judge Me' in Spanish...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

18-20%

Looking good though mate.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I would guess 15%.

Water loss woud make you look much leaner


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

About 18% Mexican Gangsta!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

any objections if i stick up a picture of myself to get people to have a guess or would you prefer if i started another thread?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

ad53ggz said:


> any objections if i stick up a picture of myself to get people to have a guess or would you prefer if i started another thread?


Im sure no one will mind mate...put it up


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

15 to 16


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

well hope the op doesnt mind but rather start another thread would anyone like to have a guess at mine ( op any objections let me know will remove asap!)
View attachment 63714


thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

ad53ggz said:


> well hope the op doesnt mind but rather start another thread would anyone like to have a guess at mine ( op any objections let me know will remove asap!)
> View attachment 63714
> 
> 
> thanks


20% ish.

I'm on guessing by what I am (15%) but were all different shapes and sizes


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ad53ggz said:


> well hope the op doesnt mind but rather start another thread would anyone like to have a guess at mine ( op any objections let me know will remove asap!)
> View attachment 63714
> 
> 
> thanks


22 to 23


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

id say the original op was about 15-16 and the second guy was around 18%. im basinf this on my experience when i was losing weight.

i know my body fat and i bet if i posted it people would say 2-3% higher then it actually is. (had a caliper test done on the day of the picture)

lets test it, il post up the bf results over the next day


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

betweem 16-18


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

I assume im around 14% in my avi, i tried using calipers myself and just found the results to varying so decided to go by the mirror and person to person comparison.

What puts me off from saying im lower bf is the fact that my abs still dont show through properly which i consider they should at sub 12-13%


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Around 18% is correct.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

is this for me? coz my bodyfat caliper test done by a professional trainer came out at 13%, the reason is simply because i dont have huge muscle like many of you do


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

most people top 4 abs will show through around 12-14% and for many people to actually get the six pack coming through is about 8%

i originally thought 10% would be enough but only people with huge muscle really can do that. the other thing to take into account is the size of the person which in pictures is very hard. for exampe im 6ft 2 185 lbs so 13% of that is going to be higher then someone at 5ft 9 and a 160lbs at 13%.

i have about 24lbs on me where they would probably on have 20lbs. thats 4 lbs that could be all on me little belly lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

There's a tramp that lives in a box at the end of my street, he's 8%, doesn't mean he's got a good body! It's all about the muscle!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> most people top 4 abs will show through around 12-14% and for many people to actually get the six pack coming through is about 8%
> 
> i originally thought 10% would be enough but only people with huge muscle really can do that. the other thing to take into account is the size of the person which in pictures is very hard. for exampe im 6ft 2 185 lbs so 13% of that is going to be higher then someone at 5ft 9 and a 160lbs at 13%.
> 
> i have about 24lbs on me where they would probably on have 20lbs. thats 4 lbs that could be all on me little belly lol


Your right with your logic but not your application, lets use me and you as examples. Your 6ft 2 im 5ft 10, your 185lbs im 170lbs and for comparison we will assume that our bf % is the same at 13%.

You - 185lbs = carrying 24lbs of fat

Me - 170lbs = carrying 22lbs of fat

2lbs difference in bodyfat between us.

However your 6ft 2 as opposed to me being 5ft 10 so your additional 2 lbs has a fair bit of extra body frame to spread itself over, naturally you will have longer legs, longer arms, longer torso etc to deposit fat stores. So realistically being a taller person allows you to look leaner at a higher bodyfat % which contradicts what you said. Not having a dig just explaining and putting my point across 

Im not doubting your personal trainer who used the calipers on you but honestly dont pay much attention to the result because believe it or not they are accurate to within 3-5% if done perfectly each time. They are affected by so many variables such as water retention, dehydration, food consumed etc

Go by what the mirror shows or if your feeling flush you could pay out to have the hydrostatic bodyfat test done.

Dont forget if your carrying more muscle mass this increases your weight which means if your bodyfat percentage is the same you are have gained fat. So being more muscular doesnt alter the appearance of the bodyfat %.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.naturalphysiques.com/144/body-fat-percentage-guide-for-men-by-jeremy-likness

i agree totally i just think you are the one with the wrong sense of what body fat % actually look like though

check this guy out! shows how much a few pounds makes a huge difference to definition etc. i know if i lost another 8 lbs i would look much more lean and defined and this would put me at the 9% mark approximately. im just in no rush untill february to get there so i personally am trying to up my lean mass before worrying about losing the fat too fast


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.leighpeele.com/body-fat-pictures-and-percentages

http://forums.johnstonefitness.com/showthread.php?t=31392

here is two more sites with similar things about peoples body fat. the lower you get the more each pound will make a huge difference to definition. i just cant wait till i get into the single digits


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> http://www.naturalphysiques.com/144/body-fat-percentage-guide-for-men-by-jeremy-likness
> 
> i agree totally i just think you are the one with the wrong sense of what body fat % actually look like though
> 
> check this guy out! shows how much a few pounds makes a huge difference to definition etc. i know if i lost another 8 lbs i would look much more lean and defined and this would put me at the 9% mark approximately. im just in no rush untill february to get there so i personally am trying to up my lean mass before worrying about losing the fat too fast


Thanks for the link, im not argueing just debating with you  ive spoke to before aboput this in another thread if i remember lol

Looking at that link i would consider the initial top picture to be around 7-8% bf or do you think its lower? and the last picture that indicates 10% is pretty much the level off definition that i consider myself to be at (give or take) obviously that guy has alot more muscle mass than me though. I dont believe that im at 10% though so either that article is wrong or i am. I could be wrong but id feel like im lieing if i said im 10% bf.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i reckon you probably are closer to 10 then 14 mate. what did your in accurate bf tests come out at?

im cool mate i was so worried when i started about actually getting a six pack i looked into this subject alot, i asked everyone at my gym, instructors everything. i had this guy who was lean and ripped telling me he was at 12% so i had an argument saying you must be closer to 7-85 so 1 week later he had a the test done and he was actually at 7%. i see him now at around 11% and he isnt much leaner then i am. its amazing how much 4-8lbs of fat can make to definition between 8-12%. everything over 13% is hard to judge in my opinion

did i imagine before you said you had a 33'' waist at the moment? i am currently at 34'' in the morning and 35 in afternoon


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Good Memory! I was at 33" about 2-3 wekks ago but now im down to 32". Ive got the outline shape of my abs but no real seperation between them. It could be down to a lack of development to my core section, who knows. Ive only got 1 week left of dieting then i begin my bulk over winter, looking forward to it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

my 12 week cut thread will be coming to an end soon so ill make a comparison of start and finish pic and will see what peoples opinions are.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Everyone can look different at different bf...

Like the sayin goes abs on a skinny man are like big tits on a fat bitch....they dont count


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Everyone can look different at different bf...
> 
> Like the sayin goes abs on a skinny man are like big tits on a fat bitch....they dont count


lol ive heard it put in a slightly different way, "Abs on a skinny person are like big t*ts on a fat bird, they dont count."

My mate said this last week.


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

you really need to be tested by skin folds is the easiest. dont use the scales as they are well off.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

maybe! ive seen guys in the gym at 9 % who have hardly any fat but still no definition. i think it takes alot of work to get great abs, but if your not lean enough they wont show anyway. i know i have descent abs under there i just have to much fat covering it still.

i do these abs exercises twice a week currently.

sit ups 3x20 with 22.5kg dumbell held with my arms to the top of my chest. i use the lat pull down machine 5 x 5 sitting reverse and now able to pull down 100lbs approx if i weight my feet down. i use the bench press,do 3 x 15 sit my a rse so it is only just on the bench, hold onto the bar with 60kg weight on it. then lower my legs to about 1'' of the floor then bring them up to touch the weights alternating from left to right. then my finale is 3x20 bent knee jack knifes.

i have been working hard on these for 6 months. and the other guys in the gym laughed at me when i started. i challenged a few of them 3 weks ago to match what i do and they laughed tried and failed way before i did 

gained me some respect atleast lol.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

BB2 said:


> There's a tramp that lives in a box at the end of my street, he's 8%, doesn't mean he's got a good body! It's all about the muscle!


Dont tell people were i live!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

so how much weight have you/ do you expect to have had lost after a 12 week cut?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

All this talk about abs is depressing...

But on a serious note I've pretty much never done any ab work and if I cut about half a stone im pretty sure id have a nice 'pack'.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks guys for all the input, I was just wanting to see how much further ( get a guide at least) i need to go yet, as would like to try and shed most of the fat this time before trying to add muscle as have never seen abs ever!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i reckon at least another 15lbs pound should drop you down to around 10% then you will know for sure. you will find that you become really skinny though. i have gotten really skinny so i am trying to add a little lean mass before getting down to 8%. i dont want to be skinny and have abs lol. i know if i want abs i need to drop another 10-12lbs of fat off


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah im 80kg just now at 5"11 so 8kg to loose just under 20lbs to get to 10% ish.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> so how much weight have you/ do you expect to have had lost after a 12 week cut?


I was 188lbs starting my cut and im now about 168lbs with 1 week left of cutting. Ive lost a bit of strength but i plan on doing a rebound as soon as i gat back from holz which should put me back up to 178-180 within 2 weeks with minimal fat gain.

Will be upping my cals to 4000 per day for the 2 weeks, my Test levels should still be high and will be adding the use of oxymethalone at 100mg ED for the 2 weeks. My strength should fly back up as my body should act like a sponge absorbing all the additional nutirents.


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

altought just looked at some of those lists... 20% man i have a skewed view of myself, or does the camera add how many lbs! are peoples views on the link that they are underestimating fat levels in the majority of cases?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

not at all i dont think. i think we over estimate on the side of caution. i think from, 13% downwards every 2 lbs will make dramtic changes to how much is definition is visible. the first link the guy looks fatter then he is due to the original starting weight and skin stretching. i know that i have lost 50+ lbs in fat so far and my skin is slowly starting to stretch back in. its not going to look as good as someone who has never had above 15% bodyfat as we will and i do have stretch marks etc. mine is not so bad but some people will never get the elastisity back. il take a side view of my abs later tensing as i think it makes it alot more visible. my photo from straight on doesnt show my top 4 abs although in person you can see them when i tense clearly and can see there isnt any fat there when im relaxed.

if i hadnt started this short bulk diet plan i would drop the last 10lbs of over 3 months and take pics every kg i lose just to show how much it changes. still i am hoping on a monthly basis i drop 1-2lbs of fat of so maybe its still possible just alot slower


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

12 weeks 20lbs wow! thats good! i took 6 months for 56 but i had alot to lose lol. now i think 1lb a week would be the best i could manage with out losing muscle


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

s3_abv said:


> I would guess 15%.
> 
> Water loss woud make you look much leaner


How do you get rid of water?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

drink plenty of water, reduce sodium intake, do some cardio and sweat it out. drink lots of coffe, teas, water weight is basically excess sodium causing more electolytes, and the more electrolytes you have the more water comes with it. p.s do not go over board as you need some lol otherwise you can die! best way to check if your carry water weight is pull you tummy out and when you let go if it kind of ripples then your carry lots of water. if it just bounces back into place then your not. try eating 2 processed meal like micro meals then check the next day lol. im generally 3-4lbs heavier and can make a mini wobble in my tummy


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

remember guys its alot easier to put on muscle when you're not cutting...


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

also creatine causes water retention so if your using it it makes it very hard to lose it. have to stop using it and wait it out for about 3-4 weeks i find before it dissapears. this is kinda the point of creatine though, more water more pump, more pump better nurishment and better performance in the gym


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> http://www.leighpeele.com/body-fat-pictures-and-percentages
> 
> http://forums.johnstonefitness.com/showthread.php?t=31392
> 
> here is two more sites with similar things about peoples body fat. the lower you get the more each pound will make a huge difference to definition. i just cant wait till i get into the single digits


Ive just looked at this thread and based on these pics as a comparison then i would consider myself 10-11% bf. Its just when someones mentions 10% i imagined it to look alot better than how it does. All beit i am carrying some additional water atm.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i reckon you got to be close to 10


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> i reckon you got to be close to 10


Would be nice if it is true! It would mean ive hit my target and dropped 10% in 12 weeks.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Cheers for the replies guys! Time to hammer more cardio lol


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

i hear ya, just realised that i am going to have to do the same :-( i hate cardio!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Just gotta get the headphones in an get the **** on with it lol


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

im a smoker :-( cant run very far so i cant even maximise calories being burnt lol.

normally do incline walking and x trainer. although they would be dusty if it was just me using them in the gym been a while lol


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

MrL said:


> lol ive heard it put in a slightly different way, "Abs on a skinny person are like big t*ts on a fat bird, they dont count."
> 
> My mate said this last week.


I've seen fat birds with tiny tits. Disgusting. Give me a fat bird with massive tits any day!


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

BBK said:


> Means, 'Only God Can Judge Me' in Spanish...


God has judged you & told me it was 18.1 %


----------

